# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Use a ban to ya advantage

## critshield111

If you need or want to take a break from wow for a week period, get yaself banned in AV by AFKing get ppl to report you. make sure u get banned on reset upon returning you wont have lost any ranks.

----------


## gippy

It doesn't pause your ranking, you'd just derank the next week.

----------

